# Schwinn Paramount Waterslide Decals



## frampton

Does anyone know of a source for a reproduction Paramount downtube waterslide decal like the one pictured?

Thanks


----------



## bulldog1935

Velocals http://www.velocals.com/servlet/the-691/Vintage-Schwinn-Paramount-waterslide/Detail


----------



## rustjunkie

perhaps:

http://www.cyclart.com/


----------



## frampton

Thank you.


----------



## rhenning

Waterford has them.  There was just a thread on the SBF of a guy doing a 1947 Paramount and he had pictures of the bike after Waterford painted it with new decals.  That was one of them that was used.  Roger


----------



## frampton

rhenning said:


> Waterford has them.  There was just a thread on the SBF of a guy doing a 1947 Paramount and he had pictures of the bike after Waterford painted it with new decals.  That was one of them that was used.  Roger




Thank you,

I contacted Waterford and they said that their decals are vinyl. I ordered a true waterslide decal from Velocals. It is the type that Schwinn used originally. The bike I am using it on is a P14 with good original paint. The down tube decal was removed by the original owner. I can see a faint outline where it used to be.


----------



## bikecrazy

I'd love to see some pics of that Paramount!


----------



## Dale Alan

bikecrazy said:


> I'd love to see some pics of that Paramount!




Me too,Paramounts are one of my favorites.


----------



## frampton

I should have a picture or two in a while.


----------



## frampton

Here are a few pictures of my 1960 Paramount.


----------



## Dale Alan

Very nice,that is a beautiful bike.


----------



## harpon

on the '73 paramount track bike, circa 1980- steel deep drop bars long gone in a crash

I really did like those earlier Schwinn decals though, almost in direct relation to the vintage.


----------



## Dale Alan

So,do you have a source for the decals ?


----------



## harpon

Dale Alan said:


> So,do you have a source for the decals ?



 No... weren't those several above any good for the O.P.?


----------



## Dale Alan

harpon said:


> No... weren't those several above any good for the O.P.?



Thought maybe you had a good source,did not realize you were just posting pics of yourself.


----------



## fatbike

Dale Alan said:


> Thought maybe you had a good source,did not realize you were just posting pics of yourself.





Mine has the new decal on my 64. It's fun. But not correct. I don't care if its not in this bike


----------



## harpon

oops. Internet thread cops again!

Just trying to keep things interesting.
Not everyone can put up pictures of Paramounts they've owned.


----------

